# Where's Rage's thread?



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Yesterday, Rage had a mostly one man thread raging about some call in show where he was supposedly abused on the air. Then he said he would not be on the Internet much anymore, it was no longer fun. 

Where did the thread go? I just want more people to see it!  Hence, my response to his post yesterday, "yeah, right"


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I deleted it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage deleted his origional post which in turn deleted the entire thread.

We have since patched our board so that this can no longer happen. 

I saw his posting too.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I changed my mind.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If the man thought better of it and tried to remove it we can only think better of him. Some people are too big too admit their mistakes. Clearly that is not always the case with Rage.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Deleted!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *Did you even read it before sprouting off at the mouth?*


Yes, I read the post, but I don't think I was spouting, let alone sprouting.



> *If this was in a bar or something and you stuck your nose into somebody's conversation then you may be asking for trouble.*


Surely, not from a good Christian like you, Rage.



> * My post was directed to Rich and I really didn't think you're two cents belonged in it because you don't have any idea where Rich, Bogy, and I come from. *


Really? I assumed it was directed at everybody, being that it was posted in a public forum, rather than a private email.



> *Then you stick your nose in it when you really shouldn't have (some may disagree) because all you did was open your mouth with accusations when I'm pretty sure Rich didn't mind.*


What accusations? I simply quoted part of your post, and added "yeah, right".



> * Mind your own business. *


So, I take it you didn't mean it when you said you were cutting back on Internet, it was no longer fun? Is that the actual reason, you deleted the thread?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Mistake deleted


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

My apologies then. I thought that being I was the one who started this thread, your post was directed at me. 

Now, where's that 'close thread' button?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

No problem. Anyway, I already answered your post above.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Foot IN MOUTH! Oh geez. I screwed up. Instead of reading the post with an open mind I went on the defensive like you did, RBking.

I'm sorry, Geronimo!:blush:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You guys crack me up! 

Not.


----------

